# Tai yi you long gong



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2008)

Master Li Yong Liang demonstrates some Swimming dragon 

Swimming dragon or Tai yi you long gong 

You Long Gong Taji


----------



## East Winds (Feb 22, 2008)

Xue Sheng,

Yes, lovely form. Enjoyed watching it.

Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2008)

To be honest I do not know much about it, I just came across the video today.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 24, 2008)

The form is beautiful. The applications are great. Thanks for finding it!


----------

